# mk5 rear set up??



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

ok so the problem is what bag to run to go low and good for dd. I will be going with Airlifts xl fronts but my rear setup im worried about. I have been hearing problems about rubbing the rear bag on the control arm on the Air lift kit, so I was looking at D-cups with AirHouse2 bags or RE5s. I guess what im asking is how low can you go on D-cups and is their any rubbing issue I have seen pictures of Air lifts xl so. thank you for your help:thumbup:


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Airhouse with S-10 cups:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

air house 2 and S-10 cups,fk shocks,removed bump stops.
total cost for the rear-$170(bags and brackets) not including rear shocks.
[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/i...7.imageshack.us/img37/8657/img5722s.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img6.imageshack.us/i/im...g6.imageshack.us/img6/7608/img5727m.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img638/6845/img8419v.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img709/1680/img7831g.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img821.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img821/1985/img8413g.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm on the new airlift bag and have not had an issue yet, my friend however is on the old bag and had rubbing issues. I think it's something that has been solved but keep doing your homework :thumbup: and I'm sure in the end you will be happy


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

for you two on S-10 cups thats the same thing as d-cups right? im lost but looks like your running straight bag to frame.no top plate? id rather run airhouse bags than air lift just because i can keep 1 spare just in case but looks like they goooo loooowww so thats a plus. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

wagner17 said:


> for you two on S-10 cups thats the same thing as d-cups right? im lost but looks like your running straight bag to frame.no top plate? id rather run airhouse bags than air lift just because i can keep 1 spare just in case but looks like they goooo loooowww so thats a plus. thanks:thumbup:


interested in knowing as well.

i have RE-5's with the D cups, if i just cut the nipple off and ran no top plate, it would basically be the same?


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

No top plate, nipple cut off and bag just pressed against the frame.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

you DON'T need to cut that nipple off to go low in the rears. And s-10 brackets are similar to d-cups but not the same. The s-10 brackets need to be trimmed down on the top and bottom so they are not super tall and the top bracket does not hold on to the nipple or anything.

The d-cups on the other hand are already trimmed down on the bottom and the top is trimmed down as well. But the top bracket has a small cylinder shape in the middle of it that holds on to the nipple that is on the body that way the bag does not move around. I think that is a great feature of them. More secure and already trimmed for maximum low means they are a true bolt in and go part.

I am running d-cups with air house 1 bags and as you can see it tucks rim on 18" wheels. And i do NOT have any type of issues either since the bag is held in place by the top bracket and the extended stud that goes through the control arm on the bottom that you put a securing washer and nut on. Hope this helps man :thumbup:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

^but you could be lower if you cut the nipple


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

not sure. i don't know if the shocks will allow it to go any lower. But if you cut the nipple off you won't be able to secure the top of the bag and if/when you go back to coils/springs, you won't have anything to to mount the spring too unless you weld the piece back on.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

markfif said:


> not sure. i don't know if the shocks will allow it to go any lower. But if you cut the nipple off you won't be able to secure the top of the bag and if/when you go back to coils/springs, you won't have anything to to mount the spring too unless you weld the piece back on.


I ran the spring upside down on my FKs (easier adjustment) and the spring just sat against the frame anyway. Not saying its safe or the right way to do it, but just saying.


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

markfif said:


> not sure. i don't know if the shocks will allow it to go any lower. But if you cut the nipple off you won't be able to secure the top of the bag and if/when you go back to coils/springs, you won't have anything to to mount the spring too unless you weld the piece back on.


I def have room to go lower on my airlift shocks. and its not too difficult to get a piece welded back on. the airlift rears require even more modification so if these can go just as low, its worth it to me.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

soo looks like im going to be buying D-cups with Air House 2 bags. Thank you for all your help everyone. and stigy i will be PMing you very soon... Thank you all:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

markfif said:


> you DON'T need to cut that nipple off to go low in the rears. And s-10 brackets are similar to d-cups but not the same. The s-10 brackets need to be trimmed down on the top and bottom so they are not super tall and the top bracket does not hold on to the nipple or anything.
> 
> 
> markfif said:
> ...


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

so i guessi could run d cup rears with out a top bracket and cut the nipple off and go like that because in theroy they are the same bracket it a way.. correct me if im wrong.:thumbup:


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

@rat4life: my 1st setup had, what i was told to be, s10 brackets. They had been cut because the bottom bracket was not level all the way around. Maybe it is not necessary for them to be cut, maybe mine were cut just for the bag to sit more flush/ sunken in the bottom control arm. All i know is that the bottom brackets had been modified and my d-cups that I put in for my 2nd setup I did not have to do anything too except drill a hole in the side for the air line to run through.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Just wondering, I have brackets off my mkiv rears, they look just like the d-cups, you guys keep showing, are they the same? Can they be used on a mkv. I am just trying to see if I can use them on my new mkv project. Thanks for any help. Might be a stupid question but I have just had to ask.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

lowasurmom said:


> Just wondering, I have brackets off my mkiv rears, they look just like the d-cups, you guys keep showing, are they the same? Can they be used on a mkv. I am just trying to see if I can use them on my new mkv project. Thanks for any help. Might be a stupid question but I have just had to ask.


 if they look like the ones in the picture then they will def work just fine.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> if they look like the ones in the picture then they will def work just fine.


 Thank you, for the info. :thumbup:


----------

